# Charting online



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi,

I've never really charted with my BBT in the past but have used the CBFM or digital ovulation kits.

Could someone recommend a good website where I can chart please.  I have heard there are some good ones out there but there seem to be lots and would prefer to have one recommended.  Also are they free or do you have to pay a subscription?

Many thanks,

Natalie x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi natalie34 - I use www.fertilityfriend.com

Its a very good website where you can chart yout temp, cm, side effects, meds, how your feeling, mood, bms and lots lots more.  Its free at first, you have 30 days trial then you have to pay afterwards, but its not that expensive.  Alot of ladies use it on here.

Hope that helps xxx

/links


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

That's great.  Thanks very much for this.   I'll register with them now.

Natalie x


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Natalie,

I recommend fertilityfriend.com too.  Have used it for about 15 months now and wouldn't be without it!  The standard membership is free but they do offer a VIP membership too, which is about £28-30 depending on exchange rates (they charge us in USD).  If you sign up for standard membership then they'll often give you 'taster' VIP membership every so often.  To be honest, if all you want to do is enter your temps and produce a chart I'd go for standard membership - I did this for over a year to start with.  The VIP membership really comes into it's own in the 2 weeks after ovulation, when it will compare the signs you enter and compare them to people who got pregnant, so you get a day by day comparison.  For me it's well worth the £30, but then I like to symptom spot in the 2ww!

Good luck x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

That's really helpful - thanks catkin   


Natalie x


----------

